

Tokyo sends a clear message: stop monster-on-child rape - primesuspect
http://life.icrontic.com/article/tokyo-sends-a-clear-message-stop-monster-on-child-rape/

======
DrJ
I'm not sure if this is link bait, a repost, or just hilarious.

~~~
primesuspect
I don't know what link bait is. It's not a repost, we just published the
article today. It's... just plain legit news from Tokyo.

~~~
wglb
Not really HN material, eh?

------
nicw
I thought this was an Onion article at first.

